# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Adalar kapışılıyor

## bozok

*Adalar kapışılıyor*

 

* TAPU ve Kadastro eski Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Orhan üzkaya, yabancıya toprak satışında gelinen noktaya dikkat çekti: Tuzla, Bodrum, Dikili ve Ayvalık’taki adalar da birer birer elden çıkıyor.

* YABANCI emlak şirketlerinin reklam ilanlarında, son derece çarpıcı içeriklerle bu büyük rantın kapıları ardına kadar açıldı. Yabancı bankalar, Türk topraklarını ipotek altına alıyor.


*Ege’deki adalar bir bir elden gidiyor*
Arap ve Avrupa sermayesinin ilgisini çeken Bodrum, Dikili ve Ayvalık’taki adalar satılığa çıkarıldı

Türk topraklarının, yabancı bankalar tarafından ipotek altına alındığını belirten Tapu ve Kadastro eski Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Orhan üzkaya, şimdi de adaların tek tek elden çıktığını söyledi. Cumhuriyet gazetesinden Işık Kansu’ya konuşan üzkaya, şunları söyledi:* “İstanbul Tuzla’nın karşısında bulunan ada ünlü bir işadamı tarafından satın alındı ve bir belde inşa ettirildi. Göcek’te ’Domuz Adası’, Kınalı Ada’nın karşısındaki Kaşık Adası, Bodrum’un karşısındaki Apostrol Adası, daha önce Uzanlar’a ait olan Göcek’in karşısındaki Zeytin Adası TMSF tarafından 2005’te binlerce zeytin ağacı, akarsular, ormanlar, tepelerle birlikte bir başka ünlü işadamına devredildi.*


*Yasal bir engel yok*
*Dikili’nin Bademli Koyu’ndaki 358 dekarlık Garip Adası’nın satışından 25 milyon dolar beklenmekte. Adanın karşısındaki Midilli halkının aralarında para toplayarak satın almaya hazırlandıkları ileri sürülmüş; daha sonra bu haberler doğrulanmamıştı. Ancak böyle bir girişim için yasal hiçbir engel bulunmuyor. üünkü, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nce iptal edilip yeniden çıkartılan Yabancılara Mülk Satışı Yasası bu olanağı vermektedir. Bodrum açıklarındaki Kıstak Adası-Eşek ya da Orak Adası da denilen ada, bir yabancı emlak şirketi tarafından satılığa çıkartıldı.”* üzkaya konuşmasını şöyle sürdürdü: 

*Yabancılar rant peşinde*
*“Ayvalık’a 400 metre uzaklıkta bulunan, içinde yüzlerce zeytin ağacıyla birlikte satılığa çıkarılan 27 dekarlık üiçek Adası da elden çıkmak üzere. Bütün bu alanlar kısa sürede, Arap ve Avrupa sermayesinin ilgisini çekecek. Suudiler doğal tarım yapmak için bu adaları son derece uygun bulacaklardır. Yabancı emlak şirketlerinin reklam ilanlarında, son derece çarpıcı içeriklerle bu büyük rantın kapılarının ardına kadar açıldığı görülmektedir.”* 

*Mülteciliğe doğru*
Orhan üzkaya, yakın geleceği tanımlarken de şu açıklamayı yaptı: *“Halkımızın toprakları yabancı bankalar tarafından ipotek altına alındı. Traktörleri, hayvanları, tarladaki ürünü, evinin eşyaları haczedildi, evi barkı elinden çıktı. İşler mülteciliğe doğru gidiyor. ’Toprak orada duruyor, yabancılar sırtlanıp da mı gidiyor?’ diyenler, Türk halkının dengini sırtlanıp gitmesine yol açmak üzere.”* 



*TİGEM çiftliklerinde büyük talan*
*AKP iktidarı döneminde 14 işletme özelleştirildi* 
Tarım İşletmeleri Genel Müdürlüğü’nün (TİGEM) toplam 14 işletmesi AKP iktidarında 2003 yılından 2008 yılının Ekim ayına kadar özelleştirildi. Cumhuriyet’te yer alan habere göre, Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu (YDK), *“TİGEM’in, yatırımları titizlikle denetlemediğini, uyarılara rağmen yatırım taahhütlerini yerine getirmeyen firmalara sözleşme hükümlerini uygulamadığını, hatta bunlardan birinin sözleşmesini bir başka kiracıya devretmesine izin verdiğini”* ortaya çıkardı. YDK’nin *“TİGEM 2007 Yılı Raporu”* nda Yüksek Planlama Kurulu’nun 4 Temmuz 2003 tarih ve 2003/7-13 sayılı kararı ile kuruluşa bağlı 15 işletmenin, 2’si TİGEM’in iştiraki şeklinde olmak üzere 30 yıl süreli kiralandığı belirtilerek bugüne kadar kiralanan 15 işletmeden, ihalesi önceden yapıldığı için Ekim 2008’de devredilen Bala İşletmesi hariç diğer 14’ünün işletme sonuçlarına yer verildi. Buna göre 8 işletme özelleştirme şartı olarak taahhüt ettiği yatırımı yerine getirmedi. 



*Türkiye’nin enerji boğazını sıkacaklar*
Yabancıların toprak alımında özellikle GAP arazilerini seçtiğini belirten eski Bakan Gökalp,* “Onların niyeti büyük bir emperyal planı hayata geçirmek. Tapuyu bir kere kaptırdınız mı, istediklerini yapacaklar”* dedi


*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ*

Tarım ve Köyişleri eski Bakanı Hüsnü Yusuf Gökalp, GAP arazilerinin tarihin değişik dönemlerinde sürekli olarak uluslar arası güçler tarafından Türkiye’nin önüne çıkarıldığına dikkat çekerek* “Tapuyu bir kere yabancılara kaptırdınız mı, onlar istediklerini yapacaklardır”* dedi.

*Amaçları başka*
GAP sorununun öncelikli olarak su havzalarından kaynaklandığını belirten Gökalp, şunları söyledi:* “Yabancıların özellikle GAP bölgesini seçmelerinin nedeni Türkiye’nin su havzalarının yüzde 30’dan fazlasının burada olması. üte yandan önümüzdeki yıllarda su petrolden daha önemli hale gelecek.* 

*Dayatmalar bitmiyor*
*Dolayısıyla İtalyanların bu bölgeye gelmesinin nedeni GAP arazilerini kontrol altına almak. Eğer İtalyanlar ya da diğer yabancılar, GAP arazilerini kullanma hakkını elde ederlerse o zaman Türkiye’nin enerji boğazı sıkılır. İtalyanlar daha önce Niğde Ovası’nda elma üretiminde olduğu gibi bir üretim faaliyeti içinde olsalar yabancı sermayenin Türkiye’ye gelmesine kimse ses çıkarmaz, ancak amaç başka, büyük bir emperyal planı hayata geçirmek.”* Lozan görüşmelerinden bu yana batılı güçlerin sürekli olarak Türkiye’nin önüne Fırat ve Dicle havzasını çıkarttıklarını da hatırlatan Gökalp,* “1986 yılında Ekonomik İşbirliği Antlaşması imzalıyoruz, Suriye’ye saniyede 500 metreküp su vereceksiniz dayatmasını karşımıza çıkartıyorlar. Bu ikisinin ne alakası var. Ancak amaç belli olunca dayatmaların arkası kesilmiyor. Oysa bizim bu suları daha verimli kullanmamız gerekiyor. Böyle bir hakkımız da var. Fırat’ın suyunu Kızıldağı’nın altından bir tünelle Kızılırmak’a bağlayabilirsiniz. Kızılırmak sularını da canlandırmış olursunuz”* diye konuştu.



*11/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

